
Taking a container to production, part 2 - BobbyJo
https://containerjournal.com/2019/07/09/building-secure-production-ready-kubernetes-clusters-and-containers-part-2/
======
BobbyJo
Hey HN, I'm someone who has spent most of his career in big companies, working
with pretty silo'd tech. However, for the past year and half, I've been lucky
to be at an awesome startup that has allowed me to learn a lot about open
source cloud software, and I've gotten to see, first hand, how you can go from
prototype to production. I put together a high level list of things you need
to get there, which managed to get published in Container Journal. It's for
people who are new to cloud apps, and need to know where to look. Check it out
if that's you.

There is a part one as well, but linking to part 2 felt a little more
rebellious.

